# First Electric Grinder For Pourover



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums and am relatively new to the world of specialty coffee. I hope I can pick people's brains for advice on a first electric grinder to purchase.

I mostly brew using a V60 or sometimes a mokka pot when I want a more intense flavour. I usually buy my beans from the great people at either Yellow Bourbon in Northampton or The Bella Barista Roastery in nearby Wellingborough. I have been using a cheap Hunt Brothers hand grinder which has been ok up until now and I actually enjoyed the ritual of grinding by hand as the kettle heats up.

But now that I am working from home for the foreseeable future, I am finding that having to grind by hand 4 or 5 times a day is becoming a chore so I think it is time to upgrade to an electric grinder.

Does anyone have any advice on which grinder to buy?

The Wilfa Svart seems to get good reviews and is available for less than £100 but the collection tank looks like it could be annoying to use? The Baratza Encore could be another option and isn't much more expensive. Are there other options I should explore? It seems a lot of people on here recommend second hand machines. I don't really want to get in to DIY modifications etc and I suspect second hand machines might be harder to obtain with current restrictions.

I could spend more than these but I don't have a great desire to do so unless there is going to be a noticeable improvement, especially in these uncertain times.

I don't see myself getting in to making espresso in the near future so I don't have a need for something that goes that fine.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure that there are many other options in your price bracket, either model you suggest will work fine.Which one do you like the look of most?

The Wilfa flat burr grinder is another possible option but more like £275 price-wise.

Your Hunt Bros grinder is not representative of hand grinders, but I understand the chore aspect of hand grinding.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Very similar to you and I was also torn between a cheaper electric or another hand grinder.

I too only use V60 or Aeropress at the moment... and I went for the Aergrind.

I still very much enjoy the ritual and it's been a big improvement on my previous, cheap, hand grinder.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

On a daily basis I use Baratza Forte BG. It is great grinder, the moment I got it, I stopped using C40 - the coffee tastes much better with Forte BG.

The same burrset (flat steel burrs (BG)) can also be installed in Baratza Vario. However some people are questioning reliability of Vario. I can't comment on this.

Few weeks ago I was testing Eureka Mignon Filtro - pretty good grinder, especially in mid range. The drawback is lack of scale or timer, so it takes some time to get used to visually asses the amount of beans grounded. But the grind quality was really good, especially when the hopper was full (it is not designed to single dosing).

Quite interesting grinder is also Eureka Mignon Brew Pro. At least by looking at spec, so far I was not able to test it.


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

I considered the Wilfa Uniform and the Baratza Forté and the Eureka Mignon Brew Pro both look great but I decided I couldn't justify the extra cost at this time. The reviews of the Vario looked to be very mixed, there seems to be a real quality control issue there so it didn't seem like a risk worth taking.

In the end, I decided to go for the Wilfa Svart. It arrived today and first impressions are very good. It made a delicious cup of Rwandan Sholi straight out of the box (using 18g/270ml at the first E of aeropress) and, unsurprisingly, it was far less effort than my cheap hand grinder! I'll have to do a side by side test of both grinders later using the same coffee for a fair test.

I added a droplet of water to the grounds and had none of the static issues that I had heard about. Only 3 particles of fines ended up outside the grounds container and from 18.0g of beans, I ended up with 18.0g in the V60 so no significant retention. Pouring from the weird shaped grounds container wasn't an issue either, although this could maybe be more of an issue if you were pouring in to a smaller container rather than something the size of a V60 filter.

Maybe one day I'll reach a point where I decide to upgrade but for where I am now in my coffee journey, it seems a perfect fit.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm at the same stage as you. V60. Mokka and my new Svart Grinder. I'm loving the video content on YouTube and already find myself coveting an espresso machine.

then I'll need a new grinder too......I guess we are on a journey. Happy brewing. Happy drinking.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

RoyB said:


> I'm at the same stage as you. V60. Mokka and my new Svart Grinder. I'm loving the video content on YouTube and already find myself coveting an espresso machine.
> 
> then I'll need a new grinder too......I guess we are on a journey. Happy brewing. Happy drinking.


 I'm just going through some old posts in the newbie forum to try to learn some basic stuff as I'm at the same stage...found this post very amusing. A Wilfa Svart will be my purchase next month, and like you say I'm already eyeing up espresso machines and a Commandante/JX Pro hand grinder for espresso. What a journey indeed.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Xabi17 said:


> I'm just going through some old posts in the newbie forum to try to learn some basic stuff as I'm at the same stage...found this post very amusing. A Wilfa Svart will be my purchase next month, and like you say I'm already eyeing up espresso machines and a Commandante/JX Pro hand grinder for espresso. What a journey indeed.


 From what I've read it seems that the commandante isn't the best for espresso. Others who own will advise on this I'm sure!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

djam said:


> From what I've read it seems that the commandante isn't the best for espresso. Others who own will advise on this I'm sure!


Until buying a Ceado E92 last week on here I've been using a Comandante C40 for espresso grinding the last 7 months and been impressed with the grind from it. If you don't mind hand grinding I don't think you'd be disappointed in it. Having the Redclix upgrade does make dialling i shot time's easier but it's not essential and can upgrade in the future if you wanted.


----------

